# views of a 90g



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

My 90g was getting over grown so I did a major prune & replant. here are some shots I took last night.

John


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Beautiful tank. I like the odd shape of the driftwood. What type of crypt is that to the back right. I never new crypts can be so vibrant and colorful.

-John N.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*crypt*

Hi John, I wish I knew, it was sold to me at the LFS as giant crypt, It grows at least 20+ inch's in high light & stays at about 4-6 inch's in low light (different tanks) I think maybe wenditi red? there are so many crypts that it's hard for me to say, do you have a guess.


----------



## joemomma (Apr 7, 2006)

Very nice! What is your tank setup (lighting, substrate, CO2)?


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*tank info*

Hello joemomma, Thanks for the complement, I use 3 light strips two power compacts and one double tube fluorescent all are on timers 30 min apart for a total of 10 hrs. The back strip is a 130w 10,000k The middle is 130w 6700k-10,000k combo the front is a ultra sun & flora sun combo. the front is the last on at night it gives a nice effect (I will try to attach photo)
Substrate is 4 inch of gravel with eco complete flourite & laterite mixed in.
I run a UGF & a Magnum 350 Canister filter, I also use pressurized Co2 with the Magnum as a reactor.
For ferts I use Sea chem iron, potassium & comprehensive supplement. I do about 40% H2o change once a week. 
Plants & fish seem to do well (see eggs on filter upright in left side photo) if you are interested I Have pics of baby angels in planted grow out tanks.

John


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*photo update 8/18*

here is a updated look at the tank, I am not happy that the kliener bar & melon sword on the left side are not growing well. I added some fert tabs by their bases to try and jump start them, as I know that swords are heavy root feeders. I have a kliener bar that is a sister plantlet of this one in a 30g with topsoil in the substrate that is 3 times as large and about to flower, you can see the new leaves & flower buds in upper right of attached photo


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*plant adjustments*

I removed the Sagittataria subdulata in the front as it was hard to keep contained. Put Blyxa japonica in it's place shifting it slightly to the left to make more room for the Marsilea which is starting to spread. Not sure if my water is soft enough for the B. japonica to grow well. Behind that is some Limnophila aromatica which I keep dividing to increase the number in the grouping. Also tucked a few Cryptocoryne balansae in the left back section between the Echinodorus Kliener bar & the E.osris (the swords are showing some improved growth since the addition of root tabs, I'm thinking of placing a few frozen soil cubes near their root base to aid in root feeding) In the middle the Alternanthera reineckii grows very well requiring removal of the bases of the plants & replanting the tops to keep them at a medium height.
The Hydroctyle verticillata in the front left corner is a nice contrast to the Hydrocotyle leucocephala that is growing on the right side with the large red Crypt.(not sure what kind of crypt it is) although the verticillata does tend to wander a bit. And the Riccia on top is growing well and provides some shade on the right side for the Anubias & red Crypt.


----------



## bristles (Mar 7, 2006)

*Oct 6 update*

Just a shot of my 90g as it looks now, swords are starting to get bigger & the Kliner bar is even flowering although it is still much smaller than its twin which is growing in a soil mix substrate. the Marsilea is really starting to spread.


----------



## Stargazer53 (Oct 12, 2006)

Your angels are very vibrantly colored and your setup is probably paradise to them with such a beautifully planted enviroment.


----------

